# Pacers expected to release Armstrong



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/post/Pacers-expected-to-release-Armstrong?urn=nba,47263


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

As much as I like him, but who are we going to drop for him ? :whoknows:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The Dallas Mavericks-home of the just above average guard...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Screw basketball skills, he would add some toughness, veteran leadership and is a great locker room presence.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Watching DA throw his body around the ball makes me want to slap Dampier.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Watching DA throw his body around the ball makes me want to slap Dampier.


like he doesn't already have foul problems.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> like he doesn't already have foul problems.


.... but making his fouls count would be nice.

Don't commit little fouls! Get a foul when you are diving for the ball and "accidentally" tackle Shaq or something....


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> .... but making his fouls count would be nice.
> 
> Don't commit little fouls! Get a foul when you are diving for the ball and "accidentally" tackle Shaq or something....



got to admit that I agree...I would have the philosophy of every ticky tack call on me would result in my next foul being borderline blatant...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

He's going to join the Nets.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> He's going to join the Nets.


Good for him - he's a pro.


----------

